# Alright, Code Nerds! 410.56 (E) Question



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

In class today, we were discussing Article 410.56 (E): Stranding. Stranding conductors shall be used for wiring on luminaire chains and on other movable or flexible parts.
My question is, can anyone tell me what year this code change was adopted? I did a search for it via google as well as this forum, but nothing... If anyone has any information, please pass it on. Thanks! 

Krystal


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It was not in 05 it was added in 08


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

This must be new, all these years it's been MC tie wrapped to the fixture chain. I've been doing that since 89'


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> This must be new, all these years it's been MC tie wrapped to the fixture chain. I've been doing that since 89'


 
You can still do that. it just has to be stranded MC:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You can still do that. it just has to be stranded MC:thumbsup:


I have not even seen stranded MC in these parts.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good stuff. Im limited to an '08 and a '11 code book. Thanks for looking into it for me. I've heard of stranded MC but never used it. Personally, I hate stranded wire... But then again I've never had to pull solid through pipe. That might change my opinion.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I have not even seen stranded MC in these parts.


I've used it on occasion, but it's not usually on the shelf at the supply house.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Good stuff. Im limited to an '08 and a '11 code book. Thanks for looking into it for me. I've heard of stranded MC but never used it. Personally, I hate stranded wire... But then again I've never had to pull solid through pipe. That might change my opinion.


 
I had a friend that put about 100 strips in a building on 20' chains. All solid MC, and he got caught. Not an easy fix.

As far as solid wire wire in conduit, sometimes it helps because you can push it through alot of pipe without even breaking out the fishtape. So we always stock both. Certain situations, each one has advantages.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Good stuff. Im limited to an '08 and a '11 code book. Thanks for looking into it for me. I've heard of stranded MC but never used it. Personally, I hate stranded wire... But then again I've never had to pull solid through pipe. That might change my opinion.


I've pulled plenty of solid wire out of pipe, and that's hard enough. Pulling it in must be downright ludicrous.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I've used it on occasion, but it's not usually on the shelf at the supply house.


 
Its all I use.

I really wouldnt want to use solid anymore.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's "Kletis" reincarnated as "Krystal".


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow. That's pretty f*d up. Don't confuse my lack of experience for stupidity. We all can't be as "brilliant" as you, my dear.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Wow. That's pretty f*d up. Don't confuse my lack of experience for stupidity. We all can't be as "brilliant" as you, my dear.


So you're a real female electrician? Sure, I believe you. :no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So you're a real female electrician? Sure, I believe you. :no:


 
I can vouch she's real:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

In the flesh... Guess you don't meet many of those? Wouldn't want to make you feel inferior. I'd prove it to you, but you're probably not fond of girls.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

klovelace29 said:


> in the flesh... Guess you don't meet many of those? Wouldn't want to make you feel inferior. I'd prove it to you, but you're probably not fond of girls.


 

zzzzziiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> In the flesh... Guess you don't meet many of those? Wouldn't want to make you feel inferior. I'd prove it to you, but you're probably not fond of girls.


Oh, you're not Cletis, you're DoubleOh7 reincarnated. My bad.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Oh, you're not Cletis, you're DoubleOh7 reincarnated. My bad.


 

Man I miss double ho. One of my favorites.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmmm, and you must be the resident forum troll.... I got it now.. Silly me.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Hmmm, and you must be the resident forum troll.... I got it now.. Silly me.


 
Peter D and Cletis are one and the same:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Hmmm, and you must be the resident forum troll.... I got it now.. Silly me.


I've been called that a few times, but your act is one of the best I've ever seen. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This must be Red Liz with a dye job.. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Peter D and Cletis are one and the same:thumbsup:


No, Peter D and Hackwork are the same, remember? :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> This must be Red Liz with a dye job.. :laughing:


And you must be a doofus with a black van. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> And you must be a doofus with a black van. :laughing:


GO AWAY TROLL..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> GO AWAY TROLL..


Why do you keep saying that? :blink:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

So, since I can't find anything in the NEC regarding the termination of no-scroat trolls, how about we get back to the original post? Haha...


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Solid in pipe can be a huge pita. We had a building where the engineer spec'd all solid. I had to use a tugger for all branch circuit home runs... It was solid 10 awg.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> So, since I can't find anything in the NEC regarding the termination of no-scroat trolls, how about we get back to the original post? Haha...


Anytime, RedLiz.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Some multiple personalities here must be off their meds again begging to be banned again.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

running dummy said:


> Solid in pipe can be a huge pita.


I interpreted this sexually for some reason.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> In the flesh... Guess you don't meet many of those? Wouldn't want to make you feel inferior. I'd prove it to you, but you're probably not fond of girls.





KLovelace29 said:


> Wow. That's pretty f*d up. Don't confuse my lack of experience for stupidity. We all can't be as "brilliant" as you, my dear.





KLovelace29 said:


> So, since I can't find anything in the NEC regarding the termination of no-scroat trolls, how about we get back to the original post? Haha...


This girl has got to be an electrician... or a sailor. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> In class today, we were discussing Article 410.56 (E): Stranding. Stranding conductors shall be used for wiring on luminaire chains and on other movable or flexible parts.
> My question is, can anyone tell me what year this code change was adopted? I did a search for it via google as well as this forum, but nothing... If anyone has any information, please pass it on. Thanks!
> 
> Krystal


It is not as new as has been mentioned here, I am sure it goes back pretty far and was just recently relocated. 

Furthermore it is actually aimed at the wiring laced into a chandler chain, not MC tie wrapped to the side of jack chain down to a strip fixture. But some areas enforce it that way.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Its all I use.
> 
> I really wouldnt want to use solid anymore.


I hate, HATE stranded MC they tried selling it in this area and it did not work out, back to solid now.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I hate, HATE stranded MC they tried selling it in this area and it did not work out, back to solid now.


Umm... Why? 

I can't see much of a difference except for devices. I don't use much of it out here, mostly remodel stuff.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

running dummy said:


> Umm... Why?
> 
> I can't see much of a difference except for devices. I don't use much of it out here, mostly remodel stuff.


Becuse you can't push limp cable. 

We do commercial work and when running the cables through trusses limp cable causes you to have to reposition the lift much more. It really does cost time.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter D said:


> So you're a real female electrician? Sure, I believe you. :no:


There's quite a few females in our apprentice program here in mass.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not a sailor, but a Soldier. Prior service combat vet, which might be worse. 
Yea, stranded wire can be a bear. Tangling with a mess of it isn't fun. Using a tugger to pull solid? I believe it... I've demoed it before and that can be a big pita. (haha). So, it's been said 2005 included that code change. Anyone have verification of it being in there prior since that was brought up?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It was not in 05 it was added in 08


It has been moving around.

Here it is in the 2002. (The oldest I have on pdf)



> *410.28
> 
> (E) Stranding.* Stranded conductors shall be used for wiring
> on luminaire (fixture) chains and on other movable or
> flexible parts.


In the 1990 NEC it was 410-27(E), we will need 480 to go back farther than that. 1990 is the oldest NEC I own.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It has been moving around.
> 
> Here it is in the 2002. (The oldest I have on pdf)
> 
> In the 1990 NEC it was 410-27(E), we will need 480 to go back farther than that. 1990 is the oldest NEC I own.


Dammit, i was going by the article number to answer her question but didn't read the verbage.


----------

